# Tropica premium fertiliser



## worwood (4 Jan 2013)

Hi guys

Trying to sort my tanks out after an unplaned hiatus and things seem to have changed a bit since...

just a quick one this time - is the Tropica premium fertiliser basically the new name for TPN+? (Plant Growth Premium Fertiliser)

Thanks


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (4 Jan 2013)

Quick tip, save money by going for this:

Aquarium Plant Food UK - EI Starter pack

If your unsure of what to do with it exactly, then -



And

 Estimative Index Dosing Article - by Clive(Ceg4048)


----------



## Dan Crawford (4 Jan 2013)

worwood said:


> just a quick one this time - is the Tropica premium fertiliser basically the new name for TPN+?


Yes it is, it just comes in a handy pump dispenser now. I have started using the plus on one day and the normal on the other and so on, with great results.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (4 Jan 2013)

Dan Crawford said:


> Yes it is, it just comes in a handy pump dispenser now. I have started using the plus on one day and the normal on the other and so on, with great results.




Oops, I forgot to actually answer the question


----------



## worwood (4 Jan 2013)

Thanks guys 

I have the EI set just haven't got round to using it yet; wanted to use TPN+ to ease me back in and avoid info overload for my simple mind!


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (4 Jan 2013)

worwood said:


> Thanks guys
> 
> I have the EI set just haven't got round to using it yet; wanted to use TPN+ to ease me back in and avoid info overload for my simple mind!



Just watch the video.

Bartash ( or Carl) has done an absolutely fantastic job & fool proof display of how to mix your own. And dosage per 50L.

Just give it a go, whats the worst that could happen?


----------

